# FreeBSD 7.2 AMD / 32bit libs



## Omega16 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello. I am new to FreeBSD and this forum. I installed FreeBSD 7.2 amd and *I* need to install 32 bit libraries to run an application.

I already googled it, but did not find anything to help me. Perhaps there is an installation command like in Linux Debian, `apt-get install lib32` or something.

Thank you.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 5, 2013)

You can download the base distribution sets from the FreeBSD FTP server.

Here's a script which installs them to /compat/i386/, it also shows an example on how to install packages should you want to.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13982

You probably don't need/want to add wine, so you can remove everything from *cat > ${DIR}/chroot.sh << __EOF* on.
Do remember the devfs mount!

PS.
FreeBSD 7.2 is no longer supported, if possible, upgrade to FreeBSD 8 or 9 (both supported).
At the very least, try to update your system to FreeBSD 7.4 (also no longer supported, but better than 7.2 and it should be easier than upgrading to FreeBSD 8 or 9).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2013)

What do you need FreeBSD 7.x and 32-bit libraries for, specifically?

Note: FreeBSD 7.2 has been end-of-life since June 30, 2010. FreeBSD does *not* offer support for this version, and as such it is considered *insecure*. 

Install FreeBSD 8.3 or 9.1.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 5, 2013)

What do you need 32 bit on 7.2 for?

In case it's not that, be welcome.


----------



## Omega16 (Mar 5, 2013)

Crivens said:
			
		

> What do you need 32 bit on 7.2 for?
> In case it's not that, be welcome.



I did not choose 7.2 for game server (metin). As I know, it works on 8.2 or higher also.

I have a small hosting website and I host dedicated servers. The client asked me for FreeBSD 7.2 with 32 libs. 

My only experience with FreeBSD is that I use 8.2 for a network gateway with quagga, so I can say that I am quite new in this field.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2013)

Tell your client that 7.2 is end-of-life and unsupported and he should pick a supported version.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2013)

So ask what your client needs FreeBSD 7.2 and 32-bit libraries for .. and make sure it isn't illegal. You could be liable. Having said that: unsupported versions of FreeBSD are just that, here as well.


----------



## chatwizrd (Mar 5, 2013)

I thought that metin stuff was illegal to post here?!?!

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=154974&postcount=80


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 5, 2013)

chatwizrd said:
			
		

> I thought that metin stuff was illegal to post here?!?!
> 
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=154974&postcount=80



That's correct, but the response indicated this was for a hosting client.  Being a suspicious type myself, I agree with @DutchDaemon that the client should verify they need 7.2 for something legitimate.


----------



## chatwizrd (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh I read it wrong and thought he said it "was" for metin. Anyways I think it is an extremely bad idea to run an EOL version of FreeBSD. Find a way to make it work on a supported version.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 6, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> So ask what your client needs FreeBSD 7.2 and 32-bit libraries for .. and make sure it isn't illegal. You could be liable. Having said that: unsupported versions of FreeBSD are just that, here as well.


To make that a bit clearer to readers whose native language may prefer different grammar structures, thus sending the reader off in the wrong direction*: what @DutchDaemon means is that 7.2 is unsupported, not illegal. 

Illegal, as in 'resulting in prosecution', would be to knowingly host stolen software.

*: Being married to a linguist, sorry for nitpicking.


----------



## Crest (Mar 6, 2013)

...


----------

